
Trump White House Withholds Cyber-Security Executive Order - ohjeez
http://www.eweek.com/it-management/white-house-withholds-cyber-security-order-for-further-revision.html
======
_callcc
Does anyone know what's going on inside the White House in terms of who is
working on these drafts and why the first differs so drastically from the
second?

We have no reporting on this, only these "leaked" drafts.

The two drafts differ substantially. I don't see how the difference has much
to do with the immigration order debacle. That certainly happened in the
meanwhile but if anything it seems the second draft has changed to reflect the
confirmation of new "agency heads".

The second is noticeably less ambitious too. It's written as if to have little
to no effect whatsoever on the status quo.

